# dyeing a straw hat?



## Loralyn

I have a light blue straw hat that I would like to dye a darker blue so it matches my reenactment outfit. Can anyone tell me if I can just use any dye I can find at the store? I think the one I have seen is called Rid or something like that. I have never used it, i've only seen it for sale.
Is this idea all right or will I ruin the hat?
Thanks


----------



## IowaLez

Yes, you can use Rit to dye your hat. Rit contains 2 kinds of dye in one. One kind is for protein fibers like wool and silk, and the other is for plant-based fibers. Follow the dye's label directions for dyeing. Wet your hat thoroughly with water before you dye it, so the dye will uptake evenly. With many dyes, about 90% of the dye uptake occurs in the first 5 minutes of the dyebath immersion. So you don't have to keep your hat submerged for too long. 

Whether or not your hat will be ruined or harmed is something only you can assess. I don't have your hat in my hands, so I don't have a clue.

Good luck!


----------



## Loralyn

Thanks for your help. I am glad you mentioned soaking it first and why. I would not have known that.


----------



## Katherine in KY

I agree with Lezlie that Rit will probably work, but make sure it's really straw and not some sort of synthetic. In that case you'd need a different dye and a more involved process. Good luck with the Rit.


----------

